# 2CAudio Breeze 2.0 Pre-Release



## Andrew Souter (Jan 2, 2018)

2CAudio - Breeze | Simple. Light. Pristine.
https://www.designersound.com/breeze/222-breeze-20.html (Breeze 2.0 - Designer Sound Limited)
https://www.designersound.com/breeze/225-breeze-20-pack.html (Breeze 2.0 Pack - Designer Sound Limited)

PRE-RELEASE DEMO VERSIONS:

OSX:
http://www.2caudio.com/sitecontent/products/breeze/2C_Breeze_2_0_1_OSX_Demo.zip

WIN:
http://www.2caudio.com/sitecontent/products/breeze/2C_Breeze_2_0_1_Win_Demo.zip

*SIMPLY BETTER*



> Introducing Breeze 2.0: the first member of the next generation of our award-winning reverb family. We believe it is one of our best sounding efforts to date! It's twice as light, twice as pristine, simpler, prettier, and vastly more powerful. It's simply better.
























*PRE-RELEASE *



> December 16, 2017
> 
> Today we are making the current state of Breeze 2.0 available to everyone and anyone who would like to try it in a "Pre Release" state and we are including it in our Winter Holiday Promotion. There are a few more things we still want to do, and are still putting finishing touches on a few minor GUI things, but as is said: real artists ship. It's time for some community involvement.
> 
> ...




*STATUS UPDATE*



> January 02, 2018
> 
> * Version 2.0.1 was released on Christmas Eve 12/24/2017 which includes SSE support, Windows 7 support for 64-bit hosts, and misc bug fixes. This version is already stable for all reported users.
> 
> ...




*A STORY OF BREEZE*



> Ever since the release of the original Aether 9 years ago, we have been known to make some of the best reverbs on the planet. Over the past several years many new competitive products have come to the market. Some have been cheaper. Others have used less CPU resources. Some have had more direct linage to glorious hardware of yesteryears. There have even been more complex products. The competition has certainly gotten better over the past 9 years, we freely admit. Still to this day however, based on our own estimation and feedback from our users, we remain unmatched and unbeaten in what ultimately matters the most: raw sound quality. Our products are known to have a certain magic to their sound, and this magic is heard daily by millions of people around the world. The secret recipe for this magic is about half a cup of math and science, half a cup of art, a whole gallon of luck, and a ton of community support and user involvement. We got very lucky with our early designs and we continue to be amazed and humbled by the quality of the creative works in all corners of our industry our technologies have the privilege to be some small part of. Thanks in large part the help of the community, Aether, Breeze, and B2 have become something of industry standards in music, film, TV and game production over the years. With all of this in mind, it was a tall task to embark down the rabbit hole once again to try outdo ourselves.
> 
> We started by focusing on our number one weakness: CPU usage. .... Then we had a few eureka moments, and we started to see 150%, 200%, 300% and in some cases 400% and 500% increases in efficiency!
> 
> Full story here: 2CAudio - Breeze | Simple. Light. Pristine.


----------



## gjelul (Jan 2, 2018)

Is there an upgrade path for V1 users?


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jan 2, 2018)

There is a 25$ voucher for v1 users. I absolutely love Breeze but I don't know if I want to "buy the product again", and this is how it feels like for me now.


----------



## gjelul (Jan 2, 2018)

Just checked and they have it on sale for $74.99 for Breeze 2 and they give a $25 voucher for previous owners. 
Brings the total to uphgrade to Breeze 2 at $49. 
Wondering about the Expansions, I have 2 already. Curious if they're new expansions for Breeze 2 or the old ones that can be used.

On the other hand, for the same upgrade amount one can get any of the Valhalla reverbs...
Not sure how I feel about this yet, but I do use Breeze quite often, so


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 3, 2018)

Perhaps this clarifies:

What's new in Breeze 2.0?

Basically everything. Our existing algorithms were rebuilt completely from the ground up. Of course we kept the best parts of our original design, including the simplicity of the original GUI layout, but we effectively rethought everything. We rebuilt Breeze using new techniques learned from the past 7 years of experience and countless hours of math and science RnD. Any techniques that remain from 1.0 have been vastly improved. Many new techniques that are completely unique to Breeze 2.0 have been added. Essentially the DSP core that make our reverbs sound as good as they do has been rewritten and taken to the next level. 15 seconds of listening to the demo will undeniably confirm this.

At the same time we employed new optimization knowledge learned working on our innovative product Kaleidoscope. Kaleidoscope was an ultra-complex development project that pushed our team to the limits, and we brought back many valuable insights from the challenges we faced developing it, which are now benefiting our reverbs as well.


New Performance

* Extreme gains in performance and efficiency
The renown 2CAudio sound without the CPU usage!
Over twice as fast as Breeze 1 on average, often significantly more
Render entire songs in seconds
Load hundreds of simultaneous instances on modern CPUs
* Zero Latency. None. 
Get Ambience presets with IRs that start at 0 samples for ultra close spaces


Vastly More Powerful

* 12 Algorithm Modes
9 completely new modes unlike anything else in other 2CAudio products 
3 Classic modes that have been significantly improved

* 2 New Modulation Modes 
absolutely stunning results
great variation and diversity for preset designers 
the most pristine tech specs on the market -- no modulation artifacts

* 12 Damp and EQ filter types 
all enhanced beyond our previous designs
8 completely new to Breeze

New GUI System

* Completely 100% procedural GUI
Ultra fast plug-in load times even at huge GUI sizes
No wasted disk space
Perfectly crisp and anti-aliased images and text

* Resizable GUI
10 different GUI sizes starting with the original small size all the way to 4 and 5K
Support of High DPI Screens

* Advanced color preferences system
Customize the look and feel of the GUI
Change your vibe, get inspired
Dark and Light GUI themes

New Simplicity:

* Alg Randomization Button
generates literally infinite variations of a single preset with one click

* Interactive Frequency Display
Ultra intuitive adjustment of multiple filter parterms using X-Y mouse movement
Double Size Zoom view for fine tune control and numeric value entry

* Time Display
Displays information about the characteristics of first 300ms of the time response
Differentiates different preset types with clear visual aide
Interactivity to be added

Even More Pristine Sound

* Completely 64-bit double-precision process end-to-end

Don't take our word for it. Just listen.


----------



## enCiphered (Jan 3, 2018)

There are several issues with your website and it behaves very strange. Everytime I want to listen to an audio demo, the sites redirects me to a completely different one which has absolutely no sound. Tested with different browsers, the same weird issue everywhere. 
Clicking on your banner to see the products advertised opens again a new site where there is no top navigation menu, never seen anything like it before.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 3, 2018)

Regarding presets:

The final version will have at least 150 new Factory presets. There will be a new Expansion as well: the "Simply Better" expansion, which will have at least 250 more. We said in the original pre-release announcement that these will both be finalized by the final release around the NAMM timeframe. 

The Simply Better expansion is almost done already however, and I may make it available as early as next week, after some more critical listening etc.

All presets I have made focus exclusively on all the new possibilities in Breeze 2.0. This is stuff that definitely can NOT be achieved in Breeze 1, Aether or B2. There is a TON of new DSP and tech in this update. We could have called it by a different name and simply made it a new product with a higher price. But we don't want to offer 10 different reverbs. We want to keep the three we have and continuously improve them with everything we learn over the years.

We have been building up lots of RnD over the past several years working on Kaleidoscope. Now we are happy to begin to share it with you and re-establish our position as leader and build upon our legacy. Many users have already told us they think Breeze 2 may even outdo Aether and B2 in some cases. We don't argue with this assessment.

and yes, during the Pre-Release phase existing customers of Breeze, Aether, or B2 and upgrade/cross-grade for only $49.95. We think it's a complete no-brainer.
We encourage everyone to try the demo and draw your own conclusions.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 3, 2018)

enCiphered said:


> There are several issues with your website and it behaves very strange. Everytime I want to listen to an audio demo, the sites redirects me to a completely different one which has absolutely no sound. Tested with different browsers, the same weird issue everywhere.
> Clicking on your banner to see the products advertised opens again a new site where there is no top navigation menu, never seen anything like it before.



www.2caudio.com

?

OS? Web Browser? English Language versions?


----------



## enCiphered (Jan 3, 2018)

Andrew Souter said:


> www.2caudio.com
> 
> ?
> 
> OS? Web Browser? English Language versions?



windows 10 / chrome, opera, firefox, / english


----------



## enCiphered (Jan 3, 2018)

I made a quick http://cipheryourdream.com/misc/vd.webm (video) to show you what I mean


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks for the video.

The click on the audio player, that seems to redirect to the home page is odd, yes. I never seen that before. I can't reproduce it on OSX or Win8. I'll see if we can get it to happen on Win10.

The second action of click on the promo image, is correct behavior. This is taking you the promo message that we send out via email. This same info is available for anyone to read by clicking on the image like you did, or on the "click here for more info" link in the "Sale" text below. clicking on the 2CAudio logo from this promo message page will bring you back to the home page, and clicking on any of the many other links in the page will direct you to product pages etc.

we will see if we can reproduce the sound-cloud player issue you report on win10. thanks!


----------



## enCiphered (Jan 3, 2018)

Got it, thank you. Looking forward to hear your audio demos


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 3, 2018)

FYI, the audio demo's on the Breeze listing are still Breeze 1. So really I would recommend to just try the demo at the moment...

We are completing Breeze 2 audio demos over the next 2-3 weeks. This is a pre-release phase where we collect feedback and extra testing to make sure it is 110% solid on all the weird and wonderful host/os/hardware combos out there that we can't possibly have all ourselves. We seem to be quite solid already however as of the 2.0.1 build be offered on Dec 24. Only some minor GUI artifacts on OSX remain AFAIK in terms of bugs. But there are other things, like presets, manual, demo sounds, etc that we are still finishing.

And we are now doing AVX-512 optimizations which is expected to make it BLAZINGLY fast on the latest CPUs (iMacPro, Skylake-X, Silver/Gold/Platinum Xeon SP, and various new CPUs coming to market in the next year.)


----------



## oxo (Jan 3, 2018)

Andrew Souter said:


> The click on the audio player, that seems to redirect to the home page is odd, yes. I never seen that before. I can't reproduce it on OSX or Win8. I'll see if we can get it to happen on Win10.



same problem here on firefox / win10.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 3, 2018)

OK, thanks for the confirmation. I'll get it fixed.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 3, 2018)

meanwhile, maybe they work from here on win10:

https://www.designersound.com/18-breeze
https://www.designersound.com/11-b2
https://www.designersound.com/4-aether
https://www.designersound.com/71-kaleidoscope

?

and if not, there is always:


soundcloud.com/2caudio/sets

but, we will get player working on win10 of course too.


----------



## oxo (Jan 3, 2018)

Andrew Souter said:


> meanwhile, maybe they work from here on win10:



yes.it is working.


----------



## T-Funk (Jan 3, 2018)

Although I do not use it much these days, I am a big fan of Breeze and happy that a new version will be released with multiple algorithms, more EQ options and larger display.

After demoing the said product for several days, I purchased the crossgrade to Breeze 2. In my humble opinion, for approximately $50, Breeze 2 is a steal. Very good job, 2CAudio.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Jan 4, 2018)

Interested, but even though I am listed at your site as a Breeze owner, there are no vouchers available at checkout...


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Jan 4, 2018)

I'm quite excited about aether 2 if you are revisiting all your reverbs.
...might that finally become capable of handling surround? could it possibly inculde more post pro oriented presets?


----------



## rnappi (Jan 4, 2018)

Patrick de Caumette said:


> Interested, but even though I am listed at your site as a Breeze owner, there are no vouchers available at checkout...


If you go to the Store on 2CAudio's site, you'll see a coupon code for $25 off.
https://www.designersound.com/breeze/222-breeze-20.html


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 4, 2018)

Regarding the soundCloud player on the 2CAudio site and Windows 10:

We took a look at this. The symptoms are those of a Javascript error
interfering with the player. We use Javascript to get the various fancy animations on the page
(Note that the user comments in the player
didn't show up either.) We're only able to get it to happen if we have
Privacy Badger running, which is a plugin that blocks third-party
scripts. Its blocking of "AddThis" causes a JS error on the page, and
things don't work after that. The player otherwise works fine in Win10,
when Privacy Badger is disabled.

We don't see this problem at all on Designer Sound or Galbanum, even with Privacy
Badger running. (The issue probably lies in the cascade of events that
happen on a 2CAudio page on load, which would be different than that
other two sites.)

Do you win10 guys happen to be running this "Privacy Badger" thingy?


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 4, 2018)

rocking.xmas.man said:


> I'm quite excited about aether 2 if you are revisiting all your reverbs.
> ...might that finally become capable of handling surround? could it possibly inculde more post pro oriented presets?



We are, and yes we are interested in surround. Aether is likely to be the last one we update, however. "The first, shall be last"... as the good book says. 

(The reason is simply it has some extra things we want to perform more RnD on, and we want to take all the time necessary to do it 110% as perfectly as we know how.)


----------



## rocking.xmas.man (Jan 4, 2018)

sounds like pure awesomeness!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jan 4, 2018)

@ Andrew Souter

I bought the new Breeze 2.0.1, along with the Simplicity Expansion. In the installation notes for the Simplicity Expansion, it is mentioned to click on the right side of the menu bar and choose "Files/Import Package"... But there is no such option in Breeze 2.0.1!!... Only in Breeze 1.2.1... Does it mean I will have to use Breeze 1.2.1 to use the Simplicity Expansion?


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi,

Thanks for the order. The Import Package command will be added back to this menu in the next update. Meanwhile you can install these presets manually by moving the folder to:

Win:
C:\Users\*You*\Documents\Breeze2\Presets\Full\

OSX:
...\Library\Application Support\2C-Audio\Breeze2\Presets\Full\


you should move the "Simplicity Exp" folder inside the download folder, not the parent folder that also contains the pdf.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jan 4, 2018)

Thanks Andrew!


----------



## NYC Composer (Jan 5, 2018)

A quick question-I have a very old beast, an early 2008 Mac Pro 8 core. Will the optimizations you've done only help new CPUs or should old ones see serious improvement as well? Thanks.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jan 5, 2018)

whitewasteland said:


> There is a 25$ voucher for v1 users. I absolutely love Breeze but I don't know if I want to "buy the product again", and this is how it feels like for me now.



I finally decided this was completely stupid, and 50$ was not much of a big deal.
Glad I changed my mind. This new Breeze is speechless !


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 5, 2018)

NYC Composer said:


> A quick question-I have a very old beast, an early 2008 Mac Pro 8 core. Will the optimizations you've done only help new CPUs or should old ones see serious improvement as well? Thanks.



I have one here also sitting next to my 12-core Mac Pro cylinder. The older Mac Pro's are "SSE instruction" machines. The newer ones are "AVX1 instruction" machines. Speedup is better on AVX machines, yes, but it is still significant in most cases on older SSE machines as well.

All the different Alg-modes also have variable CPU. The Mod Modes also have variable CPU usage. Making a fair test between v1 and v2 on SSE machines for similar "computational work" should still show good improvements on SSE machines. Good moves to great, and great moves to incredible, and incredible is expected to move to insanely great as we move up the chain from SSE -> AVX1 -> AV2 -> AVX512. (AVX512 is a projection/estimate/expectation at the moment as we are still finishing it.)

v2 does tons of things v1 can not do as well, and simply sounds even better IMHO. I'm honestly a little worried we made it too good and it may steal some love from Aether and B2 for *some* usage cases. It sounds *that* good. But you don't make progress without risks I guess...


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Jan 6, 2018)

After updating to cubase 9.5 all my 2caudio (perfect storm) plug ins are blacklisted. Any news about that! This should be fixed before I consider updating Breeze. I’m on Macpro 5.1 High Sierra


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 6, 2018)

Hi,

The issue was introduced by Apple forcing some new standards and Sternberg being forced to obey, which they did in C9.x. This results in the need to update the plugs to pass this new inspection by Cubase (OSX - only).

This is already fixed in Breeze 2.

My partner, who handles the host-related topics, is working on updating our other plugs to address this. We hope it will be available shortly.

Meanwhile you can go into the Cubase Plug-in manager and simply re-enable them, and there are no negative consequences AFAIK. I am running all our plug-ins perfectly fine in Cubase 9.5 OSX myself and Cubase OSX is my personal host of choice for my own music/scoring work.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jan 6, 2018)

@Andrew 

Congratulations for the Breeze 2.0.1 release! I'm very impressed by the sound quality and the simplicity of the interface. I'm sure it will bring a new life to my vintage close-miked libraries, as well as the new ones.

I also bought the Kaleidoscope 1.1.0 pack and fell in love with it instantly (a version 2.0 to come over the next year?)!

Fifteen years ago, I was a Mac user and was a huge fan of the Metasynth. When I migrated to PC for economical reasons, it was very heart-shattering to leave this beloved piece of software behind.

But now I feel like all the thrill is back with Kaleidoscope! I just watched a few tutorials by Simon Stockhausen, and I'm convinced this is a tool for me. Musically, I've been a hobbyist for 25 years. I earn a living as a concept artist/production designer for TV and films. To me, Kaleidoscope is as exciting for a sound designer as ZBrush is for 3D sculptors. I still have to read the manual, but I feel like the next upgrades of Kaleidoscope could bring a lot to the surround-audio world... Like the ability to distribute snippets of frequencies all around the listener via an editable Z-Plane in Kaleidoscope. The total immersive experience.


----------



## GdT (Jan 9, 2018)

rnappi said:


> If you go to the Store on 2CAudio's site, you'll see a coupon code for $25 off.
> https://www.designersound.com/breeze/222-breeze-20.html


Yeah. No.
I already have Breeze 1 and some other 2C products (B2) but this voucher does not live up to its name - it soesn't work at the checkout.


----------



## rnappi (Jan 9, 2018)

GdT said:


> Yeah. No.
> I already have Breeze 1 and some other 2C products (B2) but this voucher does not live up to its name - it soesn't work at the checkout.



Uh... Yeah. No. Yeah.
Try again sport.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 9, 2018)

GdT said:


> Yeah. No.
> I already have Breeze 1 and some other 2C products (B2) but this voucher does not live up to its name - it soesn't work at the checkout.



Hi,

Please email us if you have issues. We are more than happy to help with whatever order support is needed:

info (at) 2caudio dot com


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 9, 2018)

Robo Rivard said:


> @Andrew
> 
> Congratulations for the Breeze 2.0.1 release! I'm very impressed by the sound quality and the simplicity of the interface. I'm sure it will bring a new life to my vintage close-miked libraries, as well as the new ones.



Thanks! Glad you like it! Several hundred new presets will be avaialble later this week which thoroughly show off all the new possibilities!



Robo Rivard said:


> I also bought the Kaleidoscope 1.1.0 pack and fell in love with it instantly (a version 2.0 to come over the next year?)!
> 
> Fifteen years ago, I was a Mac user and was a huge fan of the Metasynth. When I migrated to PC for economical reasons, it was very heart-shattering to leave this beloved piece of software behind.
> 
> But now I feel like all the thrill is back with Kaleidoscope! I just watched a few tutorials by Simon Stockhausen, and I'm convinced this is a tool for me. Musically, I've been a hobbyist for 25 years. I earn a living as a concept artist/production designer for TV and films. To me, Kaleidoscope is as exciting for a sound designer as ZBrush is for 3D sculptors. I still have to read the manual, but I feel like the next upgrades of Kaleidoscope could bring a lot to the surround-audio world... Like the ability to distribute snippets of frequencies all around the listener via an editable Z-Plane in Kaleidoscope. The total immersive experience.



Thanks. Yes, I personally feel Kaleidoscope is a very important product. I have more planned for it, absolutely, and we did a ton of work on new features for it already in 2016-2017. If/when we accomplish the full vision for it, I think it will be a product of historical importance. It was a very difficult product to develop and almost broke our team to do so, but we learned tons of valuable things along the way, and some of them are even helping our reverbs now as well. I hope we will be able to share the next step of its evolution shortly.

Here are two interviews I did about it some time ago if you're interested:

http://soundbytesmag.net/andrewsouterinterview/
https://www.noizefield.com/interviews/talk-zone-57-interview-2caudio

...but at the moment we a focused on getting Breeze 2.0 fully released. We think it's one of the best sounding verbs on the market, and it addresses the only complaint we have ever heard about our verbs for the last 9-10 years: CPU usage.

Now I just gotta finish that manual, make some demo sounds, and create all the final web marketing. 

Speaking of audio demos, if anyone here is kind enough and has anyhting you can share, please share it! We would love to include your work in the demos. If you have a SoundCloud account you can even post on your own soundCloud if you prefer and we can link it, thus boosting your SC stats instead of ours. Or you can just send us audio files if you prefer with or without your name on them as you like. We always enjoy having a diversity of material for demos and you guys here are a lot more talented than me!


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Jan 9, 2018)

Andrew Souter said:


> Hi,
> 
> The issue was introduced by Apple forcing some new standards and Sternberg being forced to obey, which they did in C9.x. This results in the need to update the plugs to pass this new inspection by Cubase (OSX - only).
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Andrew. Good to hear it will work. How long will there be a reduced update price for owners of breeze 1?


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 9, 2018)

Markus Kohlprath said:


> Thanks for the info Andrew. Good to hear it will work. How long will there be a reduced update price for owners of breeze 1?



Forever. There will always be a reduced upgrade and cross-grade price from Breeze 1, Aether, or B2. You get a $25 discount if you have any of these. This will never expire.

However, there is also the Winter-Holiday-Promo/Pre-Release deal at the moment which saves an extra $50. This will expire. We will keep the promo active until Feb 1, since we started it rather late in Dec, and we are still doing finishing touches on Breeze 2.

The no-brainer $49.95 "double-discount" upgrade/cross-grade deal thus ends Feb 1.

There will probably even be a tempoary "intro price" of the final version in Feb, but it won't be as low as it is now. We anticipate this will be the only time we offer the current price on Breeze 2. We offered this low to thank existing users who provide initial feedback and help find any minor issues that we did not catch ourselves etc.

So the pricing for existing customers is something like:

Jan: $49.95
Feb: $74.95
Later: $99.95

use this voucher code at checkout if you qualify:
*
Crossgrade_2CAudioBreeze2*

add $25 to these numbers for the "Breeze Pack" which includes several hundred extra presets.

all the details are here:

http://2caudio.com/promo/2017holiday/

new customers add $25 to all these numbers. But enterprising new customers can also save even more via the referral program if they wish. I imagine it is not worth the time of forum members here who are all working pros, but it can be helpful to younger users who are just starting out: https://www.designersound.com/content/7-referral


----------



## GdT (Jan 10, 2018)

rnappi said:


> Uh... Yeah. No. Yeah.
> Try again sport.


Thanks. Got it now.
I am a big fan of your very tasty 2C Reverbs. I use B2 on most things. I'll use Breeze2 on large projects that max out my Mac as it has lower resource usage, then use the B2 for the final mixdown.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 19, 2018)

FYI, we have released a 2.0.2 update yesterday and we are getting close to the end of Pre-Release phase. We expect to do the final 2.0 launch on Feb 1. All factory presets are now complete, and the "Simply Better" expansion is also complete and available, and highly recommended to get a full sense of all the new stuff Breeze 2 is capable of. Feedback from early adopters has been incredible, and we expect it only to improve even more now with the full preset sets...

It's here for existing customers:

https://www.designersound.com/mydownloads

2.0.2 PRE-RELEASE DEMO VERSIONS:

OSX:
http://www.2caudio.com/sitecontent/products/breeze/2C_Breeze_2_0_2_OSX_Demo.zip

WIN:
http://www.2caudio.com/sitecontent/products/breeze/2C_Breeze_2_0_2_Win_Demo.zip

Changes:


> Mix/Balance switch Button (click on mix label)**
> Full Factory Presets
> Simply Better Preset Expansion Availability
> Import Expansion Action in File Menu
> ...



Known DSP/Audio/Feature Issues:


> *NONE*



Known GUI Issues:


> OSX still has minor GUI artifacts
> OSX GUI artifacts manifest more severely when using Light Mode GUI (if on OSX you probably want to use Dark Mode atm)
> Light Mode GUI is still being refined some
> Browser page needs the vertical scrollbar (Click on NONE, and the expand one preset bank at a time for now)



Note these GUI artifacts are on OSX only. These issues are our next focus task.


For PS 2.5 customers who purchased Breeze 2 already and were promised the "Simply Better Expansion" at no cost:



> Add the Simply Better Expansion to your cart:
> 
> https://www.designersound.com/breeze-expansions/224-breeze-simply-better-expansion.html
> 
> ...


----------



## star.keys (Jan 20, 2018)

Is this a paid "upgrade" for existing customer? Can someone explain why is it worth paying again? Not trying to challenge this, trying to understand.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Jan 20, 2018)

https://www.vi-control.net/community/threads/2caudio-breeze-2-0-pre-release.67871/#post-4173608

This post clarifies.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 20, 2018)

star.keys said:


> Is this a paid "upgrade" for existing customer? Can someone explain why is it worth paying again? Not trying to challenge this, trying to understand.



Whitewasteland gives good info. 

And/or think of it this way: does Hans Zimmer score "Pirates of Caribbean 2" for free since he already scored "Pirates of Caribbean 1"? 

It was one year of intense work to create Breeze 2, not counting the 7 years before that where we were compiling new RnD and testing new ideas....

But most importantly, just try the demo and I am confident you will understand...


----------



## star.keys (Jan 20, 2018)

Andrew Souter said:


> And/or think of it this way: does Hans Zimmer score "Pirates of Caribbean 2" for free since he already scored "Pirates of Caribbean 1"?
> 
> It was one year of intense work to create Breeze 2, not counting the 7 years before that where we were compiling new RnD and testing new ideas....



What HZ does? Ask him, I'm not HZ. Think of it this way - it is not unusual for developers to keep innovating investing in R&D to be able to stay relevant in the business. Is that a good reason for existing customers (like me) to pay for upgrade? I'm not sure. I would have definitely tried demos if you would have avoided that unnecessary remark. Thanks for saving my money and all the best.


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 20, 2018)

star.keys said:


> What HZ does? Ask him, I'm not HZ. Think of it this way - it is not unusual for developers to keep innovating investing in R&D to be able to stay relevant in the business.



Out of curiosity do you think such RnD is free to perform? Could you work "for free" for an entire year or multiple years? I assume you are a professional working in scoring in some fashion like most here? Could you score your client's work for free? I've done scoring work myself, I know for a fact I could/would not do it for free. Even though I love it, there are simply associated costs if you want to be one of the best at it, or anything else you do.

We are passionate people who spend an inordinate amount of time striving to bring new advances to the market. We are artists and this our art. We care a lot more about audio perfection than getting a few extra bucks, believe me. That should be evident from our past and current work. But the reality is business costs money. We are not Apple or Microsoft who can give away software for free to sell hardware devices. (Even these used to charge for OS updates etc) We make only software. This is our product. We need to generate revenue from it to stay in business, and I don't think that is a bad thing in any way.

Would you prefer we simply call Breeze 2 "NewName Verb" or "Mimbus"  etc and try to charge you full price for it? We don't want to force you to buy 10 different verbs from us. We want to continuously update and improve the three we have and preserve your investment. But we simply can't do it completely for free. Indeed we have even given quite significant updates such as Aether 1.5 for free in the past, but all software-only companies I know of charge upgrade fees when it comes to 2.0, 3.0, 4.0 etc. Can you point me to one of our competitors that offers such work for free?



> Is that a good reason for existing customers (like me) to pay for upgrade? I'm not sure.



That is absolutely 100% your right to decide. I agree 100%. If you feel our effort is not worth (a comparatively tiny amount of) your money that is your decision. I agree completely and respect your decision.



> I
> I would have definitely tried demos if you would have avoided that unnecessary remark. Thanks for saving my money and all the best.



I don't think it was a belittling comment. I think it was attempt to give some better perspective. Sorry if you find it offensive, but you might also find it odd if you get a request for a gig to score some new pilot TV series and it will take 1 year of your time and then the director or tv studio wants to debate the morality of your right to ask for a composer's fee.

And I bet your fee is a lot more then the $49.95 upgrade we are asking during the pre-release, or even the $99.95 we will ask once we are done with pre-release and intro month?

As I said it's your decision. No hard feelings either way.


----------



## jtnyc (Jan 20, 2018)

star.keys said:


> What HZ does? Ask him, I'm not HZ. Think of it this way - it is not unusual for developers to keep innovating investing in R&D to be able to stay relevant in the business. Is that a good reason for existing customers (like me) to pay for upgrade? I'm not sure. I would have definitely tried demos if you would have avoided that unnecessary remark. Thanks for saving my money and all the best.



You asked for an explanation and Andrew pointed to a link and gave a metaphor. What about any of it was unnecessary? Again, you asked for someone to give you an explanation. I just can't see what offended you... oh well -(

I am presently demoing Breeze 2 and absolutely loving it! Maybe the best Algo verb I've heard in a very long time, and in that price range, IMO, it's untouchable. 

A must but for me -)


----------



## star.keys (Jan 20, 2018)

Andrew Souter said:


> O



My friend, are you sure about what you are trying to achieve here - winning an argument or making a sale? If that response makes you feel happy, that's good, at least one of us is happy. I'm going to pass this because this is not the way I like engaging with suppliers.

No hard feelings.


----------



## jtnyc (Jan 20, 2018)

star.keys said:


> My friend, are you sure about what you are trying to achieve here - winning an argument or making a sale? If that response makes you feel happy, that's good, at least one of us is happy. I'm going to pass this because this is not the way I like engaging with suppliers.
> 
> No hard feelings.



This is so bizarre. I'm not trying to instigate here, but I'm totally confused. Andrews responses have been polite, non argumentative, and clearly explained why he thought the upgrade was well worth the asking price, and went out of his way to say that if you didn't, he respected your decision to pass. It really seems to me that you are the one looking to argue here. You accuse him of making "unnecessary remarks" when he didn't. And say snarky things like "thanks for saving me my money" Now you say he's "trying to win an argument" when all he has done is explain his reasoning behind the upgrade price. What is it that you want him to say? What would have been a response that would have satisfied you and made you want to check out the upgrade? "I'm going to pass this because this is not the way I like engaging with suppliers." This is how you are engaging with a supplier. Busting his balls for no apparent reason whatsoever. You started out by saying you weren't challenging him, yet that is all you have done since. Again, I can't see anything that he has said that would provoke such a critical accusatory response.


----------



## markleake (Jan 20, 2018)

jtnyc said:


> Again, I can't see anything that he has said that would provoke such a critical accusatory response.


The developer's response did seem diplomatic, friendly, very well explained, etc.

I personally like it when developers are interested in engaging and responding maturely to people who are looking to take a shot at them, like here in this case. I think it says a lot about their belief in their own products that they put the effort in. I doubt star.keys is too interested in the product anyway, it sounds like they just wanted a freebie. But others reading here can see how well the developer responded and make their own minds up.


----------



## axb312 (Jan 20, 2018)

Ignoring the drama here...this is a beautiful reverb...Recommend trying the demo if you haven't already...


----------



## jtnyc (Jan 20, 2018)

axb312 said:


> Ignoring the drama here...this is a beautiful reverb...Recommend trying the demo if you haven't already...



Amen to that -)


----------



## Andrew Souter (Jan 21, 2018)

Regarding the "Mix/Balance switch Button (click on mix label)** feature...


I should give some info about this, and of course it will be explained in detail in the manual, but a quick short version:

The mix/balance label is actually a switch between two different mix modes:

1) When the label shows "MIX", the numerical mix value simply shows a mix between the completely dry signal and Breeze's normal wet output. This is the standard setting, and this can be used on sends or inserts.

2) When the label shows "Balance" this is a "special feature mode", where we apply spatialization to the DRY signal. This spatialization is typically subtle, and happens instantly. You can think of it as early reflections in some way, but for reasonable sizes it will happen so quickly that you will not be able perceive any "Reflections" per say. It is therefore better to think of it as "instant early energy" or "Ambience", or simply instant spatial impression if you want to be technical. The numerical value then becomes the balance control between this instant invisible ambience, and the normal wet signal which can then be considered more as late energy.

This works best with the Chamber modes, but it can also work well with Hall modes if Size is kept at moderate values, as well as Plate at small values. It can be used with Colored modes for special FX, but it is not transparent in this case. I can be abused for various special FX also as I am sure some people will figure out.

You should consider it a special features, and should not use it in every case. Check the presets I made in the Simply Better expansion. I think maybe 25% to 40% or so use it.

It is best used when using Breeze on an insert instead of a send. Since breeze is so efficient now this is a highly recommend way to use Breeze: directly on tracks, and save the sends for Aether or B2.

Perceptually the effect of using this will be that it will instantly recess the source sound back into the mix a little bit, so that lead instruments and vocals don't feel like they are floating in front of the mix or are detached from the imaginary sound stage. You can then use less tail to achieve a similar same sense of space, thus keeping the mix cleaner.

It can be used with low numerical values on lead vocals for example to give them an instant sense of space and width while keeping them sounding almost completely dry, without resorting to obvious chorus effects or other tricks.

It's great to spatialize mono sources also. You can think of it as a way to position sources on the virtual stage, or to randomize the position of stereo mics in the space. Try loading multiple instances of the same preset and apply them to different tracks. The result will have an incredible sense of realism where each source will have its own space even without panning, but with a unified tail gluing them into the same space. Try the randomize button to get different variations.

It's semi experimental still as we just added it earlier this week, but it can add some definite magic in the right circumstances.

I'd suggest to try it some close-miced very-dry (or even mono if there are any?) scoring sample libraries. It could add a whole extra dimension in some circumstances...

Hope it helps.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Jan 22, 2018)

i have WAY too many reverbs.

many have come along i really wanted, but held back - Pro-R is a great example.

but when Breeze 2.0 popped up for 50 bones, i couldn't get to my keyboard fast enough.

and i already own Aether and Breeze 1.0.

i love it.

my new first reverb for layouts.


----------



## AlainTH (Jan 17, 2021)

evolution can bring new custometrs. Keep and thank the already customers by giving them the resluts of evolution product (evolution you paid with their money) would be fair.


----------

